# Public Wood Shop



## NewDog (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi.
I'm not sure if this is the correct forum. I wonder if anyone knows if there is a wood shop that can be used by the public in the Norfolk/Virginia Beach VA area? I have checked many resources and have not found one. Just wondering. 
Thanks,
New Dog


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

NewDog,

Are you in the military? If so most bases have hobby shops that include woodworking capabilities…

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## NewDog (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Herb,
I used to go to the wood shop on the Navy base. It closed last year due to budget cuts.
thanks
NewDog


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Look at your community colleges in the area. Some may have shops
and you can sign up for a class and get lots of access in most cases.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Was stationed at Langley Air Force Base. They has a nice wood shop there and you would pay by the hour and the shop had all the tools you needed.

Paul


----------

